# New to FF, my story



## Chloe25 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello Ladies & Gents, my name is Chloe i am 25, 26 in December.I have been married for a year and a half and been TTC since my wedding day! Hubby is 33. After 8 months of trying with no joy we visited our GP, i know they say you should be trying for a least a year but i had a gut feeling that something was wrong as hubby had done a sperm test about 8 years before and was told they were a little low. So anyway went to the doctors did a sperm test and blood test for me. My results were fine but hubbys sperm is extremely low (below 1 million)  and 96% were abnormal. We were sent to Bath fertility clinic about 4 months later, another sperm analysis showed that his count had dropped even more since the original test. We had some sperm frozen in case they keep getting lower and hes left with nothing. Visited the clinic again last week and consultant has said that we need IVF and ICSI. We are going back for our first IVF consultation at the end of this month to get the ball rolling. We are hoping that we will receive funding from the NHS, i am too young to fit into the criteria in Wiltshire but our doctor is appealing for us as we are a 'special case' due to hubby's count getting lower and lower. Its a scary time and so frustrating and unfair. All my friends around me are pregnant or have children and although they are great support they could never truly understand how it feels. The hardest thing i find is when people say ' married over a year any babies yet?' i just laugh it off and try not to let it bother me. 
It will be nice to talk to others on here going through the same as us and hope i can support anyone else who may need it.
Chloe xx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Chloe 

It's great you've joined FF! I am sure you will get loads of support. I will leave you some board links to have a look at . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello Chloe  

Im also new 2 all this my 1st day 2day but im finding reading other ppls helps me loads.. Im 29 my DP is 26 been together all most 7 years... We were trying for 3 years and i ad tha gut feeling tha there was sum thing not right so i decided 2 make an appoitment wivmy doctor i ad bloods done and every thing was ok   my DP ad a sperm count ad cum back tha it was very low   we were reffered 2 the hospital were we ad more test i ad a test were they checked my follopian tubes and they were fine my DP dne another test which was still very low so the only thing was IVF.... It took a couple ov months b4 getting an appoitment but when it finaly cum i was so exited   t all went really well tho it was just filling out forms and aving bloods dn... The next appoitment i ad 2 go on the 3rd day ov my period 4 a nternal scan which wasent as bad as i thought... when i ad the scan dn the doctor thought she could c a PSO i was devastaded so she wanted 2 book me in 4 another scan the following month... the nxt scan i ad done showed nothing which i thought was quite odd but the doctortold me it was nothing 2 worry about.. I ad a few more appoitments then i finaly ad tha letter saying i was at the top ov the list Yaayyy   I went 2 pick up my injections in may then ad 2 wait till it was my period then the 21st day ad 2 do my 1st injection ov suprecur i wasent lookin forward 2 it as i hate needles the 1st 1 i dn was a nightmare tho took me 15mins 2 acually do it but iv been doin them 2 and half weeks nw and its nothing to it neva thought i would say tha haha... I go in 4 my base line scan monday then start on the menopur injections.. Im booked in 4 my EC the 2nd ov august i knw iv gn on and on but hope it helps  

All the best Gemma xxxx


----------



## CharlieCats (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Chloe

I am a newbie too, joined this afternoon and like you my hubbie has low sperm count and we have also been married a year 
and a bit, we have our first consultation next month and I have no idea what to expect but I am stupidly excited and Im
also so glad to of found this website as i now longer feel like Im alone in this situation!

Group Hug!

Charlie x


----------



## KittyKat81 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Chloe

I'm new too - first day today!

I'm 28 and like you, I've been trying to conceive since getting married.  After 3 years, we went to the GP and were referred to the Newcastle Fertility Clinic where it turned out that DH sperm count had dropped, some of them were abnormally shaped and most had no motility.  We were put on the NHS waiting list to have IVF and ICSI in 2006, and had the treatment in May 2008.  Unfortunately, for me, none of the eggs fertilised   and after investigation we were told that my husband had 100% abnormally shaped sperm, so the only option we have left now is to undergo donor treatment, which I am on the waiting list for, fingers crossed a donor will pop up soon!   

You'll find loads of support here and good luck with your appointment - I hope you get the NHS funding

Big hugs xx


----------



## minius (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi

I am yet another newbie, I joined a while ago but havent posted until now. We have been tying for 7 years with no joy at all, essentially i/we have unexplained fertility and have to go the ivf route. I have told a couple of friends but no family as I dont really know what to talk about it. We are hopefully starting our first cycle this month, I am petrified! At the moment I have put the emotions of the end goal in a box and have been concerned with the fear of sedation and the ER! I dont know anyone else who has gone through this and am feeling very alone!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Chloe25 said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents, my name is Chloe i am 25, 26 in December.I have been married for a year and a half and been TTC since my wedding day! Hubby is 33. After 8 months of trying with no joy we visited our GP, i know they say you should be trying for a least a year but i had a gut feeling that something was wrong as hubby had done a sperm test about 8 years before and was told they were a little low. So anyway went to the doctors did a sperm test and blood test for me. My results were fine but hubbys sperm is extremely low (below 1 million) and 96% were abnormal. We were sent to Bath fertility clinic about 4 months later, another sperm analysis showed that his count had dropped even more since the original test. We had some sperm frozen in case they keep getting lower and hes left with nothing. Visited the clinic again last week and consultant has said that we need IVF and ICSI. We are going back for our first IVF consultation at the end of this month to get the ball rolling. We are hoping that we will receive funding from the NHS, i am too young to fit into the criteria in Wiltshire but our doctor is appealing for us as we are a 'special case' due to hubby's count getting lower and lower. Its a scary time and so frustrating and unfair. All my friends around me are pregnant or have children and although they are great support they could never truly understand how it feels. The hardest thing i find is when people say ' married over a year any babies yet?' i just laugh it off and try not to let it bother me.
> It will be nice to talk to others on here going through the same as us and hope i can support anyone else who may need it.
> Chloe xx


Hey Chloe! Fingers crossed it all works out for you. I've started on the first round of treatment this month. My reuslts have all come back as 'nromal' but we're having ICSI as my husband has extremely high abnormality (currently sitting at 100% abnormal). I'm 35. My husband is going to go in and give 3 or 4 samples prior to egg collection and have them all frozen just in case he has nothing viable on the day of egg collection itself. He started off with 7% normal in January, then went down to 0% normal in February, 1% normal in March and 0% normal in June. We're hoping that as his results have fluctuated, the lab will actually be able to find something to use. The tails don't need to be normal (as with ICSI there's no need for them to swim to the egg) so we're hoping they can find some normal heads.

Oh, and I understand what you're saying about people asking after babies - we haven't yet been married for a year (our first anniversary will be on 1st October). If people ask us about babies, I just tell them that the time isn't right for us yet.


----------

